# new sig



## xflash (Oct 20, 2007)

it has been awhile since i made myself a new sig but i finally got around to doing it and a few people hated my previous sig for some reason, but anyway here they are:

sig no. 1





sig no. 2




sig no. 3




sig no. 4




sig no. 5




sig no. 6





also i just couldn't find a font to match the sig, anybody got one or know of one i could use?

criticisem and comments are welcome

edited: also mods could you add a 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th option?

sig no. 3
sig no. 4
sig no. 5
sig no. 6


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 20, 2007)

look at smudgers on dafont.com

2 is better imo, the stripes should be white, and 25% opacity


----------



## xflash (Oct 20, 2007)

you mean like this?

see sig no. 3 and 4

the Smudgers font looks really messed up unless you make it really big so as you can see that won't work


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 20, 2007)

I like the look of the stripes on that one (the third). Not a huge fan of the font.


----------



## xflash (Oct 21, 2007)

i tried a making a lil change to the sig as you should be able to see on sig no. 5 anyway what do you guys think of it?


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 21, 2007)

None of them.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 21, 2007)

I am a fan of number 2. But like sirAnger, I do not like that font at all


----------



## xflash (Oct 21, 2007)

im pretty sure sirAnger was talking about the font on no. 3, but yeah i know none of them really look the way i want them to but it was the best one i could find


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 21, 2007)

I was referring to all the above fonts. If you're going for the whole 'degrading ship decal' thing, try using a different font - maybe one that's a little more organic. A different color wouldn't hurt either. The whole picture is generally light and a big black block of text doesn't go very well with the theme. I'd go with the blue on the wing, or maybe mix a little gray in there.

I saw a few good fonts in some of these categories you might take a look at:
http://www.1001freefonts.com/typewriter-fonts.htm
http://www.1001freefonts.com/distorted-eroded-fonts.htm
http://www.1001freefonts.com/army-stencil-fonts.htm

That's just my opinion. Don't change up the design just for me.


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry, but the fonts look horrible. Design on 3 and 4 is good.


----------

